# body work advice needed please guys



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Hi everyone well I am looking for some help/advice if possible please as I flew over to scotland yesterday to pick up my new 06 plate zafira VXR I drove it home and this morning decided to give it a clean and the amount of problems ive found is shocking  nearly every panel has a dent or rust spot so am I looking at a complete respray job or can rust spots be dealt with ? Any help would be very grateful thanks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Concerning to see rust on a car of that age. 

Rust isn't a thing you can ignore as once it takes a hold it will only get worse. 

Didn't you inspect the car before purchase or were you aware what you were buying?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd be surprised if its actually body rust spots on a Vauxhall of that age. I'd be inclined to say it will be rusty metallic fallout particles on the paint. Get yourself some fallout remover/Iron X and see if that removes it


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Concerning to see rust on a car of that age.
> 
> Rust isn't a thing you can ignore as once it takes a hold it will only get worse.
> 
> Didn't you inspect the car before purchase or were you aware what you were buying?


I was told in the ebay ad it had a few car park dings but I cant believe I never noticed it all  there is a few scratches that looks rusty and a few corners on the wings etc fingers crossed ill try iron x


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

pics would help decide on whether there easy repairs or a respray is needed , lets see it :thumb:


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

You bought a car off ebay?????????????/


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

For rust I would highly recommend looking at Bilt Hamber. Have you got any pictures?


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Pictures now attached


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i would of walked away from that no dig intended :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Those are going to need sorting now before they get worse, you wont need a full respray but it does need paint. 

The paint has come off and the bare metal has been left without treatment and has started to rust


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Anything to do with rust will need to be done properly. 
Bonnet looks like a chip that's just been left to rust, front wing is probably the same bug the wing will need removing to see if any of that rust is is on the inside of the wing also. Sill cover will need removing to find out how far its actually spread. Just looks like not a very well looked after car.

I don't want to pee on your parade but, but why on earth did you buy a car with out looking at it properly. Never buy a car blind or of eBay with out viewing it. Because your now looking at another substantial bill for having all the repair work done, and if its not done properly then you'll be lucky if it lasts a year before the rust starts to appear again.


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

you live and learn mate i guess i sold my car on ebay on wednesday it was perfect so there not all lemons but i did get it cheaper than its worth but by the time i put it all right i could have just got a better condition one  any ideas on cost for things like this guys ? and thanks for your help


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

if you have it done properly then quite expensive but im sure theres some good bodyshops out there that could do a few spot repairs reasonably cheaply with good results


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

davidlewis26 said:


> you live and learn mate i guess i sold my car on ebay on wednesday it was perfect so there not all lemons but i did get it cheaper than its worth but by the time i put it all right i could have just got a better condition one  any ideas on cost for things like this guys ? and thanks for your help


Yeah true mate we've all done things and learned from them.
Cost wise depends where you take it to be honest as prices will vary, as will the quality of the work. If it was our bodyshop we would shot blast the areas corrosion then apply an epoxy primer, this seals it off from oxygen/moisture, as epoxy is a sealer, then prep it ready for paint, the adjacent panels may need to blended with it being star silver. You must make sure they do use an epoxy primer not a normal high build primer. How many panels are you planning on having painted.


----------



## Mik93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Doesn't look too bad but you need to get the bumpers/sill covers off so you can deal with all of it. If you only patch up the bits you can see it will come back. Wire brush on a dremel back to bare metal, decent zinc primer, touch up surface coat and should be OK (though to get good finish you will need to sand back with 1200 grit after each coat. Metallic paint will not match as well as a non-metallic either. But if there is more rust lurking under the bumpers or sill covers, could get expensive.


----------

